# Colt Woodsman



## bernielink (Aug 22, 2012)

My mother in law has a Colt Woodsman that belonged to my wife's dad, who passed away 17 years ago. I can't find a model # on it, the serial # is: 1085xx. On the barrel it says "Pat'd Dec. 22, 1903. Aug. 27, 1918 Sept. 3, 1918. The pic I am providing is exactly like her gun but is not a pic of the gun she has. Can someone tell me when it was manufactured (approx), the model #, what it's worth, etc. Oh, it's a 22 auto.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.oldcolt.com/pages/colt-...-huntsman-targetsman-serial-number-ship-dates


----------

